# Proud Owner!!



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I am now the proud owner of a Vibe Sea Ghost 130!!! After a very long time of looking at quite possibly every kayak on the market, I eventually changed my mind from the Field and Stream Eagle Talon 12 and purchased a Sea Ghost 130. It looks like a much better Yak and I am much more comfortable in it. I absolutely love it and can't wait to take it out! I'm now officially part of the Vibe Tribe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats! I am sure you'll be pleased with that one.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> Congrats! I am sure you'll be pleased with that one.


I can't wait. I am headed to Oak Island this weekend. Going to go inshore for trout and such. I couldn't be more excited! :fishing:


----------



## wolfy16 (Jan 12, 2009)

catch any last weekend?...I will be down at CB this coming weekend with my Kaku Wahoo trying my luck


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

wolfy16 said:


> catch any last weekend?...I will be down at CB this coming weekend with my Kaku Wahoo trying my luck


I haven't used it yet. Headed down this weekend.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

wolfy16 said:


> catch any last weekend?...I will be down at CB this coming weekend with my Kaku Wahoo trying my luck


I haven't used it yet. Headed down this weekend.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats, so how do you like it.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Papa-T said:


> Congrats, so how do you like it.


It's amazing! Incredibly stable, tracks great, has plenty of storage space, and lastly the stock chair is amazing. Also the rudder is way more helpful than I imagined.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad you like it. Any fishing Pics?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Papa-T said:


> Glad you like it. Any fishing Pics?


Not really, we have gotten pretty good at catching some good flounder and bass out of it, though. I haven't had my phone out of the waterproof compartments yet because I want to make sure I am stable before I start doing that. Luckily, I just got a gopro so that will be able to take some shots for me when I can't get my phone out.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Congratulations for this but this is really very unfair, It would be more good if you could post this thread with picture


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Or even better with a video since you have the Go Pro.


----------

